# Who can wear a boat cloak?



## Sailing Instructor (17 Mar 2006)

The latest CF Dress Instructions state that only Capt(N)s and above may wear a boatcloak (p. 6E-1).  However the NETPO Handbook (Version 1.2 Revised May 2005) says that all commissioned officers may wear them (p. 5-40).

Which is correct?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Mar 2006)

dude, I have been in the Navy for 12 years and the only time I have ever seen boat cloaks worn is on A&Es Horatio Hornblower.


----------



## xFusilier (17 Mar 2006)

CF Dress Regulations:

Art. 3 of the Forward as well as Chapter 1 Art.3 refers.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Mar 2006)

Not from what I have seen on Ath or Iro.....Alg, well they are west coasties and do things differently anyways.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Mar 2006)

xFusilier said:
			
		

> CF Dress Regulations:
> Art. 3 of the Forward as well as Chapter 1 Art.3 refers.



Never said they were never worn, just told where I have _seen_ them worn.


----------



## Neill McKay (17 Mar 2006)

Sailing Instructor said:
			
		

> The latest CF Dress Instructions state that only Capt(N)s and above may wear a boatcloak (p. 6E-1).  However the NETPO Handbook (Version 1.2 Revised May 2005) says that all commissioned officers may wear them (p. 5-40).
> 
> Which is correct?



Given the choice between those two pubs I'd say the dress regs would govern.  The question is this: is the reference in the NETP-O handbook an error, or have the dress regs been amended (or is there a MARGEN or something in effect) to allow all officers to wear them?


----------



## GO!!! (17 Mar 2006)

The real question is, Can you see your Captain striding up to you and saying:

"Remove that boat-cloak at once - only *I* am entitled to look like Yoda whilst in uniform"  ;D


----------



## geo (17 Mar 2006)

Boat cloaks...........
Ahhh.... Capes.
Have seen officers weraing em with their Mess Kits (scarlets)
also have seen em being worn with Patrol blues


----------



## mudgunner49 (20 Mar 2006)

See, and I'd think about joining the Navy just so that I could wear one of those - imagine the size of the scimitar/cutlass/pigsticker you coud hide under one of them babies!!! 

Just kidding boat-people... just kidding!!!  Smileys all around... ;D


blake


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Mar 2006)

Arrrrrrrrrrrgh matey!! I will keel haul ye without givin you rum first.


----------



## PViddy (20 Mar 2006)

> dude, I have been in the Navy for 12 years and the only time I have ever seen boat cloaks worn is on A&Es Horatio Hornblower



Ok, i amost fell outta my chair! that was good.  Officer pimp gear, LOL i still want a swagger stick!

cheers

PV


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Mar 2006)

Wow...I've been around almost 30 years and never seen anyone wear one.
didn't cloaks kinda go out of style a couple of centuries ago?

Anything in the regs about the right to carry a buggy whip? :


----------



## Danjanou (20 Mar 2006)

> Anything in the regs about the right to carry a buggy whip? :



There probably is waay at the back and now that you mentioned it some crochety old CWO is at this very minute trying to find it and...... :


----------



## geo (20 Mar 2006)

I should take offense to that...................


----------



## Gino (16 May 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Wow...I've been around almost 30 years and never seen anyone wear one.
> didn't cloaks kinda go out of style a couple of centuries ago?
> 
> Anything in the regs about the right to carry a buggy whip? :


What do you suggest should be worn as outer wear with mess dress?  The gabardine?  That's fine if you're going flashing in playgrounds, but a boat cloak says style.  I know a few people who have them, but they're rare as Pope excrement.  You can get one from Gieves and Thieves for 1500 pounds if you're so inclined.  As for the restriction to four-ringers, that's a recent thing and God knows why.  The crap that comes out of the CF Dress Committee makes you shake your head.


----------



## geo (16 May 2006)

only worn by four ringers?????? well... that's true - but only to a certain extent.....

Outerwear. Full dress outerwear includes greatcoats and capes in traditional patterns and colours.  Atholl grey outerwear may be worn by regiments of foot guards.  Rifle regiments may wear green.  All other units wishing to wear traditional-pattern outerwear shall wear dark blue. 

(to me - that's an opening that's as big as a barn door)


----------



## GO!!! (16 May 2006)

Gino said:
			
		

> That's fine if you're going flashing in playgrounds, but a boat cloak says style.  I know a few people who have them, but they're rare as Pope excrement.



A boat cloak says style?!  ???

I far prefer my cloak of invisibility - you hear so much!!


----------



## Gino (16 May 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> A boat cloak says style?!  ???


Yes


----------



## GO!!! (16 May 2006)

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/server/show/conMediaFile.3041

stylin  

<cue music>

"In the Navy..."


----------



## Infanteer (16 May 2006)

This dude looks quite dashing....


----------



## geo (16 May 2006)

From an army perspective..... someone's boat cloak is someone else's cape


----------



## GO!!! (17 May 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> From an army perspective..... someone's boat cloak is someone else's cape



So true, so true.

I will now take my dignified purple beret and retire for the evening


----------



## geo (17 May 2006)

purple trades have purple berets?


----------



## Gino (17 May 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> http://www.nmm.ac.uk/server/show/conMediaFile.3041
> 
> stylin
> 
> ...


Jest if ye will, me gruntlike hearties.  I'll find a snap of a proper boat cloak and show you CADPAT pyjamie wearin' groundpounders what a couthful gentleman sports.


----------



## Phrontis (19 May 2006)

I couldn't believe it, but there it was right in the dress regs just as Sailing Instructor had described: Captain(N) and above!

I own a boat cloak and have for years.  It's the best piece of kit I have; comfortable, warm, classy, and downright naval.

Unless I'm very much mistaken, boat cloaks were worn in the RCN by all officer ranks.  Given that our mess kits are RCN pattern, I think the RCN dress regs should apply.

Also, given that we pay for mess kit ourselves (unlike many other navies who issue them), I think that within reason we shouldn't be limited in the way this new regulation does.  I'm not saying Commanders and below should be able to wear tails, or that we should be able to wear sambraros with dingle balls.  I reckon I'm just saying that I should be able to wear my boat cloak.


----------



## Gino (19 May 2006)

Phrontis said:
			
		

> I couldn't believe it, but there it was right in the dress regs just as Sailing Instructor had described: Captain(N) and above!
> 
> I own a boat cloak and have for years.  It's the best piece of kit I have; comfortable, warm, classy, and downright naval.
> 
> ...


I say, go for it.  It seems like a completely arbitrary restriction to me.  Have you looked at some of the cockeyed things that are written in the dress regs lately?  Naval ratings carrying infantry pattern swords, for instance?  The fellows who come up with these things must be smokin' a very low grade quality of hemp.


----------



## geo (21 May 2006)

From my perspective, what's the worst thing that can happen if you wear it?
Someone asking you where you got it, if you paid for it & were you aware that the regs say "4 ringers & Above"?

All army types with messkits are OKd to wear em so ............


----------



## Phrontis (21 May 2006)

I hear you; it jst rubs against the grain to knowingly disregard a regulation, even one that isn't really critical.

How does one go about trying to et a dress reg changed?


----------



## geo (21 May 2006)

well - the dress committee meets in Ottawa about twice a year.
my suggestion would be to talk to the big guy at your unit to submit a proposal up the chain of command.... it'll take time though.


----------



## Danjanou (26 May 2006)

Phrontis said:
			
		

> I hear you; it jst rubs against the grain to knowingly disregard a regulation, even one that isn't really critical.
> 
> How does one go about trying to et a dress reg changed?





			
				geo said:
			
		

> well - the dress committee meets in Ottawa about twice a year.
> my suggestion would be to talk to the big guy at your unit to submit a proposal up the chain of command.... it'll take time though.



Or just show up at the meeting, barge in and state your case on the idiocy of the archaic dress regs and those that write/review them. Make sure you wear your boat cloak for added effect.  8)

Next weeks topic here on _*Queer Eye for The Cadpat Guy*_ will be on the wearing of boatcloaks at DB.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 May 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Or just show up at the meeting, barge in and state your case on the idiocy of the archaic dress regs and those that write/review them. Make sure you wear your boat cloak for added effect.  8)
> 
> Next weeks topic here on _*Queer Eye for The Cadpat Guy*_ will be on the wearing of boatcloaks at DB.



Ha Ha too funny ;D

I've never actually seen anyone wear a boatcloak. Most of us just dash from the parking lot to the door of the Mess and hope we don't get too wet or cold...after the dinner...WHO CARES??


----------



## Jungle (26 May 2006)

"boat" cloaks ?? I thought you guys wanted us to call them "Ships" ?? Someone will eventually have to explain when it's a Ship, and when it's a boat !!!
According to the info I have right now, a "boat cloak" would only be worn on a Submarine...


----------



## Gino (26 May 2006)

You uncouth army types are a scream.  You may now return to your normal positions squatting in ditches and poking berries up your noses.


----------



## Neill McKay (26 May 2006)

Jungle said:
			
		

> "boat" cloaks ?? I thought you guys wanted us to call them "Ships" ?? Someone will eventually have to explain when it's a Ship, and when it's a boat !!!
> According to the info I have right now, a "boat cloak" would only be worn on a Submarine...



Or the boat that takes you from the jetty to a ship at anchor (probably the origin of the name "boat cloak").


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 May 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Or the boat that takes you from the jetty to a ship at anchor (probably the origin of the name "boat cloak").



That is correct...they were worn in the boat that brought you or took you to the ship.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 May 2006)

Gino said:
			
		

> You uncouth army types are a scream.  You may now return to your normal positions squatting in ditches and poking berries up your noses.



Hmmm, as opposed to stripped to the waist rubbing pine tar on each other.  "OOOO, you naughty seaman, I'm gonna getcha in my boat cloak!!"


----------



## GO!!! (27 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Hmmm, as opposed to stripped to the waist rubbing pine tar on each other.  "OOOO, you naughty seaman, I'm gonna getcha in my boat cloak!!"



_Yaaarrrrgh,

Lets play "hide the mizzen mast in ye rope locker!" 

Har har._

More Berries please!l


----------



## geo (28 May 2006)

It's your turn in the barrel Billy


----------

